
Racist, Sexist maintainer should be removed from project - frostymarvelous
https://github.com/ContributorCovenant/contributor_covenant/issues/602
======
deytempo
It’s sad that this is seen by many as a “progressive” and “healthy”
perspective. On social media, I fear that most people who disagree with this
perspective will not openly disagree with it because they do not have the
mental energy at the end of the day to defend themselves against the ad
hominem attacks that will follow. When did it become politically acceptable to
openly shame a group based on the way they were born? If it were said about
any other group besides “cis white males” it would be considered hate speech.
Why is this tolerated?

~~~
frostymarvelous
It's a really sad state of affairs.

There's clearly hatred being directed at a certain gender and race, but that
seems to be fine since "they are the oppressors".

------
justtopost
I am perhaps a vocal minority, but I feel that the work a person does can be
positive, even if we violently disagree with them personally. Noone should
lose their job for personal views, no matter how abhorrant. If the person has
comitted a crime, there is clear recourse.

Change my mind.

